# egress window



## linnrg (May 6, 2020)

so the IRC when defining egress opening is now using the term "Clear Opening".  2012 IRC R 310.1.1 and its exception.  Would you take out your tape measure and reject this as an egress window or accept it.

this is an example available at lowes
https://www.lowes.com/pd/ReliaBilt-...-in-x-60-in-Actual-35-5-in-x-59-5-in/50278255

somehow my inserting the image is not correct


----------



## cda (May 6, 2020)

Would have to measure it


----------



## TheCommish (May 7, 2020)

2015 IRC


----------



## ICE (May 7, 2020)

If the plastic stops that keep it from opening all the way are shortened it might work as a grade floor window but not otherwise.  And yes I would need to put a tape on it before purchasing. 

Be aware of the definition of "Grade Floor" found in the code.  It restricts the distance from the net clear opening to the surface below to a maximum 44".  The only time anyone has attempted to use the exception, they thought that grade floor meant first floor.


----------



## rogerpa (May 7, 2020)

Reliabilt Team on February 3, 2020

Egress Opening Size: 32.88 W x 25.00 H (5.71 SQ.FT) Thanks ReliaBilt Team


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 7, 2020)

Nothing new been in the code since 2003

2003 IRC
EMERGENCY ESCAPE AND RESCUE OPENINGS
310.1 Emergency escape and rescue required.
Basements with habitable space and every sleeping room shall have at least one openable emergency escape and rescue opening. Where basements contain one or more sleeping rooms, emergency egress and rescue openings shall be required in each sleeping room, but shall not be required in adjoining areas of the basement. Where emergency escape and rescue openings are provided they shall have a sill height of not more than 44 inches (1118 mm) above the floor. Where a door opening having a threshold below the adjacent ground elevation serves as an emergency escape and rescue opening and is provided with a bulkhead enclosure, the bulkhead enclosure shall comply with Section 310.3. The net clear opening dimensions required by this section shall be obtained by the normal operation of the emergency escape and rescue opening from the inside. Emergency escape and rescue openings with a finished sill height below the adjacent ground elevation shall be provided with a window well in accordance with Section R310.2.
310.1.1 Minimum opening area.
All emergency escape and rescue openings shall have a minutemen clear opening of 5.7 square feet (0.530 m2).
Exception: Grade floor openings shall have a minimum net clear opening of 5 square feet (0.465 m2).
310.1.2 Minimum opening height.
The minimum net clear opening height shall be 24 inches (610 mm).
310.1.3 Minimum opening width.
The minimum net clear opening width shall be 20 inches (508 mm).


----------



## linnrg (May 7, 2020)

I am hoping for discussion about this clear opening language.  The example window shown has the nominal dimensions and the clear opening dimensions.  The window actually works for the single family home I am reviewing.  It is a single level built using slab on grade..  I put it on here because many a time the 44" sill height Clear Opening is not met because of the way the window is manufactured (not in this case).  I have seen other casements and sliders that either met the minimum dimensions or had the problem that the protruding elements encroached into that dimension.


----------



## mark handler (May 7, 2020)

Subject to change in the field

For plan checks, I usually go off the manufactures website,

If not available, I go off the following
https://www.jeld-wen.com/en-us/egress-calculator

As to the measurement of the height, I require opening to finish floor, especially with retrofits that reduce the opening size and raise the opening to fit in the same wall opening.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 7, 2020)

ICE said:


> Be aware of the definition of "Grade Floor" found in the code


So what is the definition of "Grade Floor"? Not in my 2015 IRC. Only have "grade", "grade floor opening" and grade plane"



mark handler said:


> As to the measurement of the height, I require opening to finish floor,


Code does not say the measurement from the finished floor to the opening. It says "....shall have a *sill* height of not more than 44 inches (1118 mm) above the floor". Also "sill" not defined in the IRC. A sill could be lower than the opening. I think there was a discussion on the definition of "sill" on this forum previously.


----------



## cda (May 7, 2020)

linnrg said:


> I am hoping for discussion about this clear opening language.  The example window shown has the nominal dimensions and the clear opening dimensions.  The window actually works for the single family home I am reviewing.  It is a single level built using slab on grade..  I put it on here because many a time the 44" sill height Clear Opening is not met because of the way the window is manufactured (not in this case).  I have seen other casements and sliders that either met the minimum dimensions or had the problem that the protruding elements encroached into that dimension.




Where does it state on the web page clear opening size?


----------



## rogerpa (May 7, 2020)

In 2015 and 2018 IRC this now reads "shall not have a sill height of not more than 44" "... .(R312.2.1 & R312.2 respectively).

I disagreed with this when it was proposed, but the governmental voting employees accepted it. ?


----------



## ICE (May 7, 2020)

Rick18071 said:


> So what is the definition of "Grade Floor"? Not in my 2015 IRC. Only have "grade", "grade floor opening" and grade plane"
> 
> 
> Code does not say the measurement from the finished floor to the opening. It says "....shall have a *sill* height of not more than 44 inches (1118 mm) above the floor". Also "sill" not defined in the IRC. A sill could be lower than the opening. I think there was a discussion on the definition of "sill" on this forum previously.




Allrighty then! Let's go with "grade floor opening."


_[RB] GRADE FLOOR OPENING. A window or other opening located such that the sill height of the opening is not more than 44 inches (1118 mm) above or below the finished ground level adjacent to the opening. (See also “Emergency escape and rescue opening.”) _


----------



## ICE (May 7, 2020)

rogerpa said:


> In 2015 and 2018 IRC this now reads "shall not have a sill height of not more than 44" "... .(R312.2.1 & R312.2 respectively).
> 
> I disagreed with this when it was proposed, but the governmental voting employees accepted it. ?



My latest version of the CEC has this:

R310.2.2 Window sill height. Where a window is provided as the emergency escape and rescue opening, it shall
have the *bottom of the clear opening* not greater than 44 inches (1118 mm) measured from the floor; where the sill height is below grade, it shall be provided with a window well in accordance with Section R310.2.3.

I have enforced it just like that forever and even before that.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 7, 2020)

ICE said:


> My latest version of the CEC has this:
> 
> R310.2.2 Window sill height. Where a window is provided as the emergency escape and rescue opening, it shall
> have the *bottom of the clear opening* not greater than 44 inches (1118 mm) measured from the floor; where the sill height is below grade, it shall be provided with a window well in accordance with Section R310.2.3.
> ...



I wish the IRC said what the CEC says so there is no argument about sills.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 7, 2020)

2018 IBC
1030.3 Maximum height from floor.
Emergency escape and rescue openings shall have the bottom of the clear opening not greater than 44 inches (1118 mm) measured from the floor.

2018 IRC
R310.2.2 Window sill height.
Where a window is provided as the emergency escape and rescue opening, it shall have a sill height of not more than 44 inches (1118 mm) above the floor; where the sill height is below grade, it shall be provided with a window well in accordance with Section R310.2.3.

To my knowledge the IBC has used the clear opening as the requirement and the IRC has used the sill height as the requirement. I think the 09 IBC used "sill height" and then it went back to the "clear opening" language.
Personally I do not think another inch of window casement will make the difference if the window will be used or not in an emergency


----------



## linnrg (May 7, 2020)

mtlogcabin said:


> 2018 IBC
> 1030.3 Maximum height from floor.
> Emergency escape and rescue openings shall have the bottom of the clear opening not greater than 44 inches (1118 mm) measured from the floor.
> 
> ...



I agree and have approved the sill height versus the clear opening as the point of measurement


----------



## Rick18071 (May 8, 2020)

Despite common belief, the window sill is found on the outside of the home. Inside the home, the part of the window often called the "sill" is actually the stool. However, the stool is often described as the sill, even by window experts. As a result, it can be hard to tell which part of the window a person is referring to when the sill is being discussed (1).


----------



## Inspector Gift (May 8, 2020)

The _"Craftsman Illustrated Dictionary of Construction Terms" _gives one definition for "SILL" as being "*the lowest horizontal member of of a window opening*."


----------



## mark handler (May 8, 2020)

"MOST" BUILDING CODES
Section 104 DUTIES AND POWERS OF BUILDING OFFICIAL
The building official shall have the authority to render interpretations of this code and to adopt policies and procedures in order to clarify the application of its provisions.


----------



## ADAguy (May 9, 2020)

mark handler said:


> View attachment 6645
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As usual, you bring clarity to issues with your attachments, thank you.


----------



## fatboy (May 11, 2020)

As stated here, yes complies with EERO requirements.


----------



## Glenn (May 12, 2020)

Some atypical egress window education.


----------

